# Texting to groups



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Hi. I am looking for an iPhone app to use to send weekly messages to a group of people, in this case, my softball team. I have tried several different apps, but they are either clunky or don't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Messages? Text messages? E-mail messages? You can't send either using the iPhone apps?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Sorry, I knew I didn't give enough detail. I send a weekly text message to our team reminding them of our game time. Our team is in flux right now, we are adding / dropping people as it happens. The iPhone itself will allow me to create a text message and send it out to multiple people, but it will not allow me to create a group, edit it as needed, and send a message to that current group. So, basically, I am looking for a distribution list manager app that I could use to send text messages with. 

Does that explain it better?


----------

